# Boykott-Aufrufe um J. K. Rowling: Harry Potter-Schauspieler äußert sich



## TenBoe (3. Januar 2023)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Boykott-Aufrufe um J. K. Rowling: Harry Potter-Schauspieler äußert sich* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Boykott-Aufrufe um J. K. Rowling: Harry Potter-Schauspieler äußert sich*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Toni (3. Januar 2023)

Wir bekommen mit, dass es sich bei dem Thema um eine kontroverse Sache handelt, bei der sich viele hier nicht einig sind. Die Diskussion wollen wir im Grunde nicht unterbinden, weil sie durch Harry Potter und J.K. Rowling nun mal in unserem popkulturellen Gamerkosmos relevant ist. 

Dabei möchte ich aber darum bitten, die Diskussionen so sachlich wie möglich gehalten werden. Dabei beziehe ich mich insbesondere auf Meinungsbeiträge, die unnötig provokativ sind und anderen ihre Meinung als falsch absprechen. (e.g. die andere Sicht hätte " nichts mit der Wirklichkeit zu tun")

Sich über das Thema lustig zu machen, ist innerhalb der Forendiskurse ebenfalls unerwünscht, weil das leider zu vergifteten Diskussionen führt, die wir an dieser Stelle nicht haben wollen. 

Weiterhin sollen auf der anderen Seite Vergleiche zu früheren, diskriminierten Gruppen mit Vorsicht genutzt und stets begründet werden. Ein Nazi-Vergleich, und ist er auch nur impliziert, ist ebenso wenig hilfreich, wie eine Zitronenfalter-Metapher.

Sollten Diskussionen in über diese Stränge schlagen und nicht mehr für uns moderierbar sein, werden wir sie in Zukunft ggf. in Gänze löschen oder zu der Thematik von vorneherein verbieten.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Januar 2023)

Da die Diskussionskultur gelinde gesagt unter aller Sau ist und sich hier gegenseitig nur angekeift und angegiftet wird, mach ich jetzt mal temporär die Schotten hier dicht bis hier mal grob durchgewischt wurde.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Januar 2023)

So da die Diskussion komplett aus dem Ruder lief hab ich einen kompletten Restart gemacht, sollte es hier nochmal völlig ausarten ist ganz zu, als reist euch zusammen und diskutiert freundlich und mit Niveau.


----------



## Free23 (Freitag um 10:27)

Das finde ich jetzt aber gar nicht gut!
Ich verfolge interessiert die Diskussion und auf einmal ist alles weg.

Lieber LOX-TT, bitte nur Beiträge löschen, die unter die Gürtellinie gehen. So wurde eine wichtige Diskussion um ein echt aktuelles Thema einfach unter den Teppich gekehrt. Am Besten bitte noch 2 Threads erstellen, der eine für die eine Seite, der andere für die andere Seite - so dass ein Austausch dann gar nicht mehr möglich ist.


----------



## LOX-TT (Freitag um 11:16)

Free23 schrieb:


> Das finde ich jetzt aber gar nicht gut!
> Ich verfolge interessiert die Diskussion und auf einmal ist alles weg.
> 
> Lieber LOX-TT, bitte nur Beiträge löschen, die unter die Gürtellinie gehen. So wurde eine wichtige Diskussion um ein echt aktuelles Thema einfach unter den Teppich gekehrt. Am Besten bitte noch 2 Threads erstellen, der eine für die eine Seite, der andere für die andere Seite - so dass ein Austausch dann gar nicht mehr möglich ist.


sorry aber der Aufwand wäre in dem Fall sehr groß, größer als der Nutzen. Das waren um die 50 bis 70 Beiträge, nicht grad kurze und alleine schon durch die Zitate miteinander sehr verbunden. Und da ich nicht in Beiträgen anderer gerumeditiere aus Gründen, war das nunmal der beste Weg. Klar schade um die vernünftigen Posts, aber das ist dann eben notwendiger Kalaturalschaden. Das ausführliche lesen aller Beiträge, selbst wenn man die Zitate ausklammern würde, würde Stunden dauern.


----------



## loud_noises (Freitag um 12:13)

Ja das ist halt eine bekannte Taktik die funktioniert.
Wenn das Gegenüber Argumente bringt die man nicht hören will starten manche den Empörungsmodus, bringen 3. Reich Vergleiche und bezeichnen die Gegenseite als Nazis.
Natürlich wird dann meistens auch der Ton allgemein schärfer.
So lässt man die Diskussion absichtlich aus dem Ruder laufen und natürlich wird dann alles abgebrochen.
Kann man auch niemanden zumuten sowas zu moderieren und hunderte Beiträge auseinanderzunehmen.
Außerdem müsste die Person dann selbst Richter spielen und zumindest indirekt Partei ergreifen.
Schwierig...

Aber das Problem wird sich noch verschärfen, wenn immer mehr Themen tabuisiert werden oder unliebsame Dinge als "nicht sagbar" oder hatespeech tituliert werden.
In einer respektvollen Diskussion sollte alles gesagt werden dürfen.
Nur blöd wenn einem die Gegenseite Respektlosigkeit vorwirft, weil sie die Diskussion nicht möchte.

Ist halt einfach.
Alles was ich nicht mag bezeichne ich als hate speech und wer damit ankommt ist respektlos mir und irgendwelchen Leuten gegenüber. Begründen muss ich das freilich nicht.

Somit gewinne ich immer und die anderen sind die "Bösen".
Klassischer Narzissmus Move.

@ LOX-TT  keine Angst, ich führe die Diskussion nicht weiter. Das ist mein letzter Kommentar in diesem Topic.

Alle Interessierten zum Thema kann ich die Dokumentation "What is a woman?" empfehlen.


----------



## Nevrion (Freitag um 13:20)

Immerhin hat Toni's Beitrag die große Löschung überlebt 
Bin nun auch nicht Fan von Kollektivstrafen, aber irgendwie konnte ich mir schon denken, welche Richtung das ganze annimmt, als man mir ohne Grundlage Adjektive und Vergleiche anheftete, die weniger darauf abzielten eine Diskussion zu führen als vielmehr darauf, jemanden zu möglichst heftig zu diskreditieren. Deshalb war für mich dann auch schon nach einer Seite Schluss.

Ja klar, das Thema ist streitbar, aber selbst dann kann man ja einen respektvollen Umgang miteinander wahren. Aus meiner Sicht und nach dem Stand der Wissenschaft kann ich mich Harry Melling leider nicht anschließen. Was auf empathischer Ebene eine Frau ist und was auf genetischer, macht für mich einen Unterschied - andere sehen das offenbar anders.

Ich denke aber, dass man zumindest in Deutschland grundsätzlich mit Transfrauen oder Transmännern in der Gesellschaft weitesgehend klar kommen kann, so wie man auch mit Transvestiten klar kommt. Ob Harry Melling sich von einem 2 Meter großen, nackten, vollbärtigen Mann mit allen männlichen Geschlechtsmerkmalen in einer Dusche überzeugen lassen würde, dass vor ihm gerade eine Frau steht, weil diese sich als solche fühlt, würde ich zwar bezweifeln, aber ich kann mich natürlich auch irren. Das solche Zweifel und Gefühle nachvollziehbar sind, dürfte wohl jemanden durchaus zugestanden werden.


----------



## OldShatterhand (Freitag um 13:51)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Klar schade um die vernünftigen Posts, aber das ist dann eben notwendiger Kalaturalschaden.


Kollateralschaden


----------



## Bonkic (Freitag um 16:55)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> sorry aber der Aufwand wäre in dem Fall sehr groß, größer als der Nutzen. Das waren um die 50 bis 70 Beiträge, nicht grad kurze und alleine schon durch die Zitate miteinander sehr verbunden. Und da ich nicht in Beiträgen anderer gerumeditiere aus Gründen, war das nunmal der beste Weg. Klar schade um die vernünftigen Posts, aber das ist dann eben notwendiger Kalaturalschaden. Das ausführliche lesen aller Beiträge, selbst wenn man die Zitate ausklammern würde, würde Stunden dauern.



halte ich für keine gute "lösung".
wenn dieses thema hier gewollt ist, und das ist es ja ganz offensichtlich, dann muss man auch die folgen aushalten.
sprich: man sollte eine dann aufkommende diskussion auch erlauben und natürlich im rahmen der regeln moderieren, aber nicht pauschal löschen.
das geht natürlich nicht in erster linie an die mods, die den job hier in ihrer freizeit und letzten endes rein zum spaß machen.


----------



## OesiPloesi (Freitag um 18:16)

Was habt ihr erwartet - es werden immer mehr politisch/ideologisch gefärbte Artikel/Beiträge und dann stellen sich alle hin und tun so, als wär das so unglaublich überraschend.
Kann mir keiner erklären, daß die Redaktion darüber nicht bescheid weiß, was hier abgeht, lesen und posten hier (gezwungenermaßen?) doch auch.
Das man von vornherein diffarmierende, beleidigende Kommentare sperren müßte, auch wenn sie aus einem selber genehmen Spektrum kommt, das fällt den Mods hier nicht ein bzw. ignoriert man es halt, bis es maximal eskaliert.
Wurden wohl noch nicht genug alteingesessene Kommentatoren vertrieben oder gesperrt (sammeln sich halt alle auf hardcoregamer.eu und lachen sich halb tot über den Zirkus hier).
Gibt halt immer noch irgendwie zuviele Widerworte und Kritik, da muß man dann schon mal mit der Schließung der Kommentarfunktion drohen.
Bei der PC Games Hardware schließen sie sie ja schon aus Mangel ab und zu die Kommentarfunktion , mal gucken wie lange es dauert bis hier das gleiche passiert.


----------



## OldShatterhand (Freitag um 18:36)

OesiPloesi schrieb:


> Wurden wohl noch nicht genug alteingesessene Kommentatoren vertrieben oder gesperrt (sammeln sich halt alle auf hardcoregamer.eu und lachen sich halb tot über den Zirkus hier).


Jup hab da drüben mal reingelesen. In einem anderen Forum abzulästern ist natürlich auch ein unglaublich erwachsenes Verhalten.


----------



## loud_noises (Freitag um 19:21)

OldShatterhand schrieb:


> Jup hab da drüben mal reingelesen. In einem anderen Forum abzulästern ist natürlich auch ein unglaublich erwachsenes Verhalten.


Aber auch ziemlich menschlich.

Lukas Schmid (den ich früher sehr sympathisch empfunden habe) ist halt sehr woke.
Ob er schon immer so war und sich früher einfach mehr auf die Spiele konzentriert hat oder ob er erst so geworden ist, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen.
Mir ist auf jeden Fall aufgefallen, dass seine Kommentare die letzten Jahre deutlich in diese Richtung gegangen sind.
Oft färbt sowas von einer gehobenen Position auch auf den Rest der Redaktion ab.

Aber das kann ich nicht beurteilen ob er damit irgendwas zu tun hat oder wie die restliche Redaktion so drauf ist.
Vielleicht fällt einfach auf, dass solche Triggerthemen häufig geklickt werden und das generiert eben Traffic und somit Geld.

Vielleicht wäre eine dritte PCGames Seite eine gute Idee.
PC Games Hardware -  für Hardware
PC Games - für Spiele
PC Games Journal -  für News über Shitstorms, Cosplay Mädchen und moralische Kommentare

So müsste niemand auf was verzichten aber man könnte die Clickbaits schöner vermeiden bzw. sich die volle Dröhnung geben wenn man gerade in der Stimmung ist 

(die Journal Seite wäre dann eh die Goldgrube der drei Seiten)


----------



## OesiPloesi (Freitag um 19:41)

OldShatterhand schrieb:


> Jup hab da drüben mal reingelesen. In einem anderen Forum abzulästern ist natürlich auch ein unglaublich erwachsenes Verhalten.


Hab ich das behauptet?
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das ich geschrieben habe "...und lachen sich halb tot über den Zirkus hier" und nichts von erwachsenem Verhalten.
Wobei es natürlich Ironie des Schickals ist, daß diese Replik aus deiner Feder stammt - jemandem, der nichts besseres zu tun hat, als hier in einem Forum Rechtschreibfehler zu korrigieren :


OldShatterhand schrieb:


> Jup hab da drüben mal reingelesen.


Dein Text ist auch eine Ausgeburt goethescher Brillianz deutscher Sprache, also ja wirklich sehr erwachsen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (Freitag um 20:41)

Danke Gott für die Ignore-Funktion dieses Forums.


----------



## arrgh (Samstag um 19:34)

OesiPloesi schrieb:


> Hab ich das behauptet?
> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das ich geschrieben habe "...und lachen sich halb tot über den Zirkus hier" und nichts von erwachsenem Verhalten.
> Wobei es natürlich Ironie des Schickals ist, daß diese Replik aus deiner Feder stammt - jemandem, der nichts besseres zu tun hat, als hier in einem Forum Rechtschreibfehler zu korrigieren :
> 
> Dein Text ist auch eine Ausgeburt goethescher Brillianz deutscher Sprache, also ja wirklich sehr erwachsen.


Batze? 😉👋


----------



## LOX-TT (Samstag um 19:45)

arrgh schrieb:


> Batze? 😉👋


möglich, der treibt sich dort jedenfalls rum und zeigt sich nicht von der besten Seite




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dass dort sowas stehen bleibt spricht wiederrum nicht für deren Seite, genauso wie das scheinbare verstecken der meisten Beiträge hinter einer Member-Wall


----------



## AzRa-eL (Samstag um 20:22)

Ich verstehe auch nicht, wieso hier alles gelöscht wurde. Eigentlich hat nur ein User hier einen unberechtigten Nazi Vergleich gestellt. Das zu löschen hätte gereicht, da der Rest (kontroverse) Meinungsfreiheit, ohne persönlichen Angriff darstellt.


----------



## arrgh (Samstag um 20:39)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> möglich, der treibt sich dort jedenfalls rum und zeigt sich nicht von der besten Seite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach du meine Güte... Nicht die feine englische Art 😕


----------



## MarcHammel (Samstag um 20:50)

loud_noises schrieb:


> Aber auch ziemlich menschlich.


Ändert nichts daran, dass es Bullshit ist.


LOX-TT schrieb:


> möglich, der treibt sich dort jedenfalls rum und zeigt sich nicht von der besten Seite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist schon richtig dämlich. 


OesiPloesi schrieb:


> Wurden wohl noch nicht genug alteingesessene Kommentatoren vertrieben oder gesperrt (sammeln sich halt alle auf hardcoregamer.eu und lachen sich halb tot über den Zirkus hier).


Wenn diese "alteingesessenen Kommentatoren" hier nicht mehr posten dürfen/können/what ever, werden die wohl das Problem sein. Wer sich zurücknehmen kann, hat auch nichts zu befürchten. Ganz simpel.


----------



## loud_noises (Samstag um 21:02)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Wenn diese "alteingesessenen Kommentatoren" hier nicht mehr posten dürfen/können/what ever, werden die wohl das Problem sein. Wer sich zurücknehmen kann, hat auch nichts zu befürchten. Ganz simpel.



Puh... denk doch mal bitte in Ruhe über diese Aussage nach...

Du vertraust praktisch blind darauf, dass die Obrigkeit immer recht hat und neutral ist.
Das ist nämlich genau die Einstellung mit der du Leute diskriminieren und mundtot machen kannst. Echt gefährlich.

Vielleicht war es so wie du vermutest.
Vielleicht auch nicht.
Vielleicht bei Einigen so, bei Anderen so.
Bei gesperrt könnte es wirklich schlechtes Verhalten sein, bei Vertrieben könnte es einfach sein, dass sie keine Lust mehr hatten, weil sie mit der Moderation nicht einverstanden waren.
Schau mal: hier ist auch alles gelöscht worden. Das könnte auch Einigen sauer aufstoßen und dann gehen sie woanders hin wo sowas nicht gelöscht wird.
Es muss also überhaupt nicht sein, dass sich die Leute selbst was "geleistet" haben.

Wir wissen es nicht. Du weißt es nicht.
Bitte keine Pauschalverurteilungen, vor allem wenn du im Eingangssatz sagst es sei Bullshit wenn die schlecht über das Forum hier reden und im nächsten Atemzug machst du praktisch fast dasselbe.
Hallo Doppelmoral.


----------



## MarcHammel (Samstag um 22:02)

loud_noises schrieb:


> Puh... denk doch mal bitte in Ruhe über diese Aussage nach...


Hab ich. Und nun? 


loud_noises schrieb:


> Du vertraust praktisch blind darauf, dass die Obrigkeit immer recht hat und neutral ist.
> Das ist nämlich genau die Einstellung mit der du Leute diskriminieren und mundtot machen kannst. Echt gefährlich.


Nein. Ich wurde hier auch schon mehrfach verwarnt, weil ich doch mal über die Strenge schlug. Es wurden auch schon mehrfach Posts von mir gelöscht. 

Wenn sich jemand beleidigend und menschenverachtend äußert (was nunmal leider des öfteren der Fall ist), wird die Person eben verwarnt und bei Wiederholung im schlimmsten fall gesperrt. That's it.

Übrigens gibt es hier keine "Obrigkeit". Es gibt eine Netiquette, an die sich jeder zu halten hat. Der stimmt man übrigens zu, wenn man sich einen Account erstellt. 


loud_noises schrieb:


> [...]bei Vertrieben könnte es einfach sein, dass sie keine Lust mehr hatten, weil sie mit der Moderation nicht einverstanden waren.


Dann sind diese Leute aber nicht vertrieben worden, sondern sind aus freien Stücken gegangen.  Es hat sich wohl kaum ein wütender Internet Mob gegen diese Leute verschworen und hat sie vertrieben. 


loud_noises schrieb:


> Schau mal:


Ich schaue. 


loud_noises schrieb:


> hier ist auch alles gelöscht worden. Das könnte auch Einigen sauer aufstoßen und dann gehen sie woanders hin wo sowas nicht gelöscht wird.


Könnte auch daran liegen, dass etliche Kommentare hier äußerst grenzwertig waren. Ich hab den Thread hier gelesen. Ich weiß, was hier stand.  Also erzähl mir bitte nichts vom Pferd. 


loud_noises schrieb:


> Es muss also überhaupt nicht sein, dass sich die Leute selbst was "geleistet" haben.
> 
> Wir wissen es nicht. Du weißt es nicht.


Richtig. Aber es ist naheliegend. 


loud_noises schrieb:


> Bitte keine Pauschalverurteilungen, vor allem wenn du im Eingangssatz sagst es sei Bullshit wenn die schlecht über das Forum hier reden und im nächsten Atemzug machst du praktisch fast dasselbe.
> 
> Hallo Doppelmoral.


Nein, ich mache nicht das selbe. Ich weiß, was hier für Leute diskutiert haben und welche "alteingesessenen Kommentatoren" hier kommentierten. Und ich muss gestehen, dass ich auf manche wirklich verzichten kann. 

Und damit beenden ich diese Diskussion. Ist sowieso schon wieder Off topic.


----------



## arrgh (Samstag um 22:06)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Also erzähl mir bitte nichts vom Pferd.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4hgrpqJ5NIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MarcHammel (Samstag um 22:08)

arrgh schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Genug Internet für heute.


----------



## AzRa-eL (Samstag um 22:47)

arrgh schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Schon Ironie pur sowas in einem Thread zu posten, wo es darum geht, dass manche Menschen sich für was anderes halten, als sie tatsächlich sind.


----------



## arrgh (Samstag um 22:56)

Ich habe mich bislang so erfolgreich aus der ganzen Sache rausgehalten. Ich werde deshalb nicht einknicken, nein! 

Aber: Problematisch ist ja nicht, wofür sie sich halten. Viel eher ist es der Anspruch, dass andere sie so wahrnehmen sollten, wie sie sich selbst wahrnehmen. 

Gott steh mir bei!


----------



## AzRa-eL (Samstag um 23:04)

arrgh schrieb:


> Aber: Problematisch ist ja nicht, wofür sie sich halten. Viel eher ist es der Anspruch, dass andere sie so wahrnehmen sollten, wie sie sich selbst wahrnehmen.


Aber hier herrscht doch die Unklarheit, wie es auch aus diesem (leider gelöschten) Thread bisher hervorging. Auf meine Frage, was einen Mann oder eine Frau im Transgender-Kontext denn tatsächlich ausmacht, wurde geantwortet, dass das nicht klar sei, sondern vielmehr ein Gefühl sei "wie Schalke-Fan zu sein".


arrgh schrieb:


> Gott steh mir bei!


Du meinst den Gott, der diesen Menschen per Geburt schon ein biologisches Geschlecht zugewiesen hat?


----------



## loud_noises (Samstag um 23:29)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Übrigens gibt es hier keine "Obrigkeit". Es gibt eine Netiquette, an die sich jeder zu halten hat. Der stimmt man übrigens zu, wenn man sich einen Account erstellt.


Schwachsinn. Moderatoren sind nicht immer neutral. Auch nicht hier. Und haben mehr Macht als ein normaler User.
Es gibt eine Hierarchie und somit auch eine Obrigkeit.
Die Netiquette kann man biegen.
Das ist auch irgendwo "normal" weil ganz neutral ist doch niemand.
Aber so zu tun als wär immer alles selbstverständlich in Ordnung und perfekt ist maximal subjektiv, naiv oder gar ignorant.



MarcHammel schrieb:


> Könnte auch daran liegen, dass etliche Kommentare hier äußerst grenzwertig waren. Ich hab den Thread hier gelesen. Ich weiß, was hier stand.  Also erzähl mir bitte nichts vom Pferd.



Ganz genau. Grenzwertig wortwörtlich liegt für den einen noch auf dieser Seite der Grenze für den anderen schon woanders.
So ein Thema wird immer für irgendjemand grenzwertig sein. Es ist kontrovers.
Das liegt in der Natur der Sache.
Reife Menschen können das aushalten.



MarcHammel schrieb:


> Richtig. Aber es ist naheliegend.


Naheliegend reicht mir nicht.
Dir vielleicht schon. Ist deine Sache.
Ich reibs dir trotzdem unter die Nase 



MarcHammel schrieb:


> Nein, ich mache nicht das selbe. Ich weiß, was hier für Leute diskutiert haben und welche "alteingesessenen Kommentatoren" hier kommentierten. Und ich muss gestehen, dass ich auf manche wirklich verzichten kann.


Ja schön. Die Welt dreht sich aber nicht um dich und worauf du verzichten kannst.

Dir haben diese Leute nicht gepasst und du bist froh das sie weg sind. So wirst du weniger in deinem Weltbild gestört.
Hab ich schon verstanden.
Man stelle sich vor wenn "die Anderen" das über Transleute schreiben würden.
Denkst du das würde kommentarlos hingenommen werden?

Ich halte es für gesünder wenn jeder Mensch regelmässig mit Ideen/Gedanken konfrontiert wird, die nicht seiner Wohlfühl Bubble entsprechen.

Ein Forum wo sich alle nur gegenseitig die Eier schauckeln ist ein ziemlich schlechtes Zeichen.
Da werd ich lieber als Nazi beschimpft als das mir alle nach dem Mund reden.


----------



## arrgh (Samstag um 23:47)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Aber hier herrscht doch die Unklarheit, wie es auch aus diesem (leider gelöschten) Thread bisher hervorging. Auf meine Frage, was einen Mann oder eine Frau im Transgender-Kontext denn tatsächlich ausmacht, wurde geantwortet, dass das nicht klar sei, sondern vielmehr ein Gefühl sei "wie Schalke-Fan zu sein".


Ich glaube nicht, dass meine Meinung etwas Neues ins Spiel bringen könnte. Aber: Sicher ist, dass sich der Begriff der Identität auch aus einem inneren Erleben speist. Es dabei zu belassen, wäre jedoch naiv, zumal hier ebenso determinierende Größen der Biologie miteinzukalkulieren sind. Das "Selbst" ist keine freischwebende Entität, sondern an das Körperliche gebunden. Anders ausgedrückt: der Mensch fungiert leiblich.

Was ich damit sagen will: Es missfällt mir auch, nicht mehr in einem 25-jährigen Körper zu stecken. Und ich kann auch das Gefühl haben, dass mein jetziger Körper nicht mit meinem Selbst korrespondiert. Dies ändert jedoch nichts an der Tatsache, dass eben dieser Körper, so wie er ist, fundamentaler Bestandteil meines Identitätsspektrums darstellt.

Zudem definiert sich der Begriff der Identität auch gerade im Rahmen der Intersubjektivität. Wer und was ich bin, konstituiert sich also ebenfalls im Miteinandersein, was also nichts anderes bedeutet, als dass die Wahrnehmung anderer, bezüglich meiner Person, eine tragende Rolle spielt. Und hier liegt der Hund begraben, zumal Transmenschen die Forderung erheben, von anderen so wahrgenommen zu werden, wie sie es selbst tun. Ich, ein biologischer Mann, definiere mich als Frau und erwarte, dass mein Umfeld diese meine Wahrnehmung übernimmt. Wer es nicht tut, diskriminiert! Die damit zusammenhängenden Problematiken sind bekannt: Transfrauen im Frauensport, im Damenklo, in der Umkleidekabine etcetcetc.

Wer dementsprechend behauptet, eine (Trans) Frau zu sein, ohne definieren zu können, was eine Frau eigentlich ist, hat die Sache nicht bis zu Ende gedacht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (Sonntag um 00:05)

arrgh schrieb:


> Dies ändert jedoch nichts an der Tatsache, dass eben dieser Körper, so wie er ist, fundamentaler Bestandteil meines Identitätsspektrums darstellt.


Na ja, für Transmenschen eben nicht. Sie identifizieren sich ja nicht mit ihrem Körper, wo ich bei der eigentlichen Frage noch stehe, womit identifizieren sie sich dann?

Mit dem anderen Geschlecht? Wie definiert man das andere Geschlecht, wenn man sämtliche biologische Eigenschaften wegnimmt?


----------



## arrgh (Sonntag um 00:12)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Na ja, für Transmenschen eben nicht. Sie identifizieren sich ja nicht mit ihrem Körper, wo ich bei der eigentlichen Frage noch stehe, womit identifizieren sie sich dann?
> 
> Mit dem anderen Geschlecht? Wie definiert man das andere Geschlecht, wenn man sämtliche biologische Eigenschaften wegnimmt?


Gute Frage. Letztlich kann man die ganze Debatte auf folgende Frage herunterbrechen: Ist oder hat der Mensch Körper?


----------



## arrgh (Sonntag um 03:10)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Na ja, für Transmenschen eben nicht. Sie identifizieren sich ja nicht mit ihrem Körper, wo ich bei der eigentlichen Frage noch stehe, womit identifizieren sie sich dann?
> 
> Mit dem anderen Geschlecht? Wie definiert man das andere Geschlecht, wenn man sämtliche biologische Eigenschaften wegnimmt?


Nun würde mich aber auch deine diesbezügliche Meinung interessieren?


----------



## MarcHammel (Sonntag um 08:43)

loud_noises schrieb:


> [...]


Ich zitiere mich mal selbst.


MarcHammel schrieb:


> Und damit beenden ich diese Diskussion. Ist sowieso schon wieder Off topic.


----------



## AzRa-eL (Sonntag um 09:12)

arrgh schrieb:


> Gute Frage. Letztlich kann man die ganze Debatte auf folgende Frage herunterbrechen: Ist oder hat der Mensch Körper?


Äh, ja?!^^


arrgh schrieb:


> Nun würde mich aber auch deine diesbezügliche Meinung interessieren?


Ich hatte dazu was geschrieben, bevor es gelöscht wurde. Meine Meinung dazu anhand meines Beispiels:
Ich bin in einem männlichen Körper geboren und identifiziere mich auch mit meinem Körper und seinen biologischen Mechanismen, aber alles was ich darüber hinaus jetzt über mich sagen würde, wäre eine Beschreibung meiner Persönlichkeit, Vorlieben, Glaubenssätze und Charakters, die in der Summe aus all meinen angeborenen Wesenseigenschaften, Erfahrungen und Sozialisierungen besteht. Das deckt sich auch mit der aktuellen Meinung der Sozialpsychologie über die Persönlichkeitsbildung eines Menschen (Genetische Prädisposition + Sozialisierung).
Im Umkehrschluss heißt das für mich, dass wenn ich meine biologische Eigenschaft aus dieser Gleichung nehme, der Charakter als solches bleibt. Daher irritiert mich nach wie vor, wie ein Mensch sich als etwas fühlen kann, was er nicht mal klar definieren kann, da jede Person unabhängig des biologischen Geschlechts in ihrem Wesen einzigartig ist.

Edit: Und sich als ein Geschlecht "fühlen" ohne die Genitalien und den hormonellen Haushalt im Körper zu besitzen, halte ich für ein abstraktes Konstrukt im Kopf (a.k.a ICD 10 "Gender Dysphoria")


----------



## arrgh (Sonntag um 13:31)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Edit: Und sich als ein Geschlecht "fühlen" ohne die Genitalien und den hormonellen Haushalt im Körper zu besitzen, halte ich für ein abstraktes Konstrukt im Kopf (a.k.a ICD 10 "Gender Dysphoria")


Ich befürworte deinen Ansatz. Auch ich bin der Auffassung, dass der Begriff der Frau oder der des Mannes sich innerhalb mehrerer Bereiche entfaltet, so in einem biologischen, psychologischen und soziologischen. Nun kann ich als Mann, etwa angesichts bestehender Rollenmodelle, durchaus punktuelle Einblicke in das Frau-sein gewinnen und deshalb auch berechtigte Mutmaßungen darüber anstellen, wie es wohl für eine Frau so ist, wenn dieses und jenes der Fall ist.

Hinsichtlich der biologischen Komponente fehlt mir jedoch jeglicher epistemischer Zugang, weswegen es eigenartig erscheint, wenn ich als Mann die Überzeugung vertrete, dass ich eine Frau sei. Für sozialkonstruktivistische Ansätze stellt dies jedoch keinerlei Problem dar, da die biologische Komponente in diesem Falle als nicht ausschlaggebend erachtet wird. Immerhin gilt dort das credo: Alles was ist, ist eine sozial konstruierte Tatsache. In meinen Augen eine halbgare Theorie, die vor allem dann problematisch wird, wenn man vor deren Hintergrund Politik betreiben will.

Zu meiner banal erscheinenden Frage, ob der Mensch Körper hat oder ist: Hier liegen verschiedene Implikationen vor, deren Tragweite groß ist. Bin ich nämlich der Auffassung, dass ich maßgeblich Körper BIN, so versteht sich mein Körper, so wie er ist, als Verlängerung oder Äußerung meines Selbst. Habe ich ihn jedoch, so verstehe ich ihn als gestaltbares Besitztum, dessen Erscheinung nicht zwangsläufig etwas mit meinem Selbst zu tun hat.

Ich bin der Überzeugung, dass wir Körper sind. Dies lässt sich auch an einem Gedankenspiel festmachen. Stell dir vor, du könntest das Bewusstsein deines Vaters, deiner Mutter, deines Bruders oder deiner Partnerin erfolgreich in einen anderen Körper transferieren. Und nun steht dir diese Person in deren neuen Körper gegenüber. Wäre das für dich immer noch dieselbe Person? Ich, und ich glaube die meisten Menschen auch, sage: Nein.

Nun könnte man einwenden, dass eine Geschlechtsumwandlung nicht den gesamten Körper verändert, es also immer noch derselbe Körper ist. Es stellt sich also das Problem des graduellen Unterschiedes. Für mich würde eine Geschlechtsumwandlung jedoch einen massiven Eingriff in die Integrität des Körpers darstellen, weswegen auch nicht mehr von derselben Person gesprochen werden könnte.

So, genug der wilden Assoziationen. 😉


----------



## pineappletastic (Sonntag um 13:36)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Aber hier herrscht doch die Unklarheit, wie es auch aus diesem (leider gelöschten) Thread bisher hervorging. Auf meine Frage, was einen Mann oder eine Frau im Transgender-Kontext denn tatsächlich ausmacht, wurde geantwortet, dass das nicht klar sei, sondern vielmehr ein Gefühl sei "wie Schalke-Fan zu sein".
> 
> Du meinst den Gott, der diesen Menschen per Geburt schon ein biologisches Geschlecht zugewiesen hat?


Das Problem an dieser Frage ist, dass die Wissenschaft (ich fokussiere mich nur auf die Naturwissenschaften) selber keine brauchbare Antwort darauf hat. In den letzten Jahren haben sich die Anzeichen verdichtet, dass das biologische Geschlecht wohl ein mehrschichtiger Komplex ist, in der Gameten und Sexualchromosomen nur ein Aspekt der Geschichte ist. 

Das Ding ist, wenn es mehr als zwei distinkte Geschlechter gibt, wieso gibt es nur zwei Gameten? Diese Frage steht über allem. Im ganzen Tier-und Pflanzenreich gibt es kein einziges beschriebenes Beispiel eines dritten Typen. Selbst Hermaphrodite produzieren dieselben zwei Gameten. Viele Biologen argumentieren, dass die Gameten als Grundlage dafür dienen das Geschlecht einer Person zu ermitteln. Wenn man das im Blickwinkel der Fortpflanzungsrolle betrachtet, dann mag das so sein.

Gehe ich nur nach körperlichen Merkmalen bzw, Chromosomen, dann ist Intersex eine absolute Ausnahmeerscheinung. Die überwältigende Mehrheit könntest du in Mann und Frau unterteilen.

Und jetzt kommt das Gehirn und zeigt allen den großen Mittelfinger. In vielen Lehrbücher steht ja gerne, dass es das männliche und das weibliche Gehirn gibt. Diese Auffassung ist schon längst überholt. Daten legen nahe, dass jedes Gehirn sowohl weibliche wie auch männliche Merkmale aufweist und die Messdaten weisen eine erhebliche Varianz auf, so dass man lapidar sagen kann, dass jeder Mensch rein kognitiv intersexuell ist. 

Dann kommen noch die Erkenntnisse hinzu, dass Umweltfaktoren wie auch soziale Aspekte einen Einfluss auf die Geschlechtsentwicklung hat und schon wirds massiv unübersichtlich. Oh und dann stellt sich natürlich die Frage, ab wann ist die Geschlechtsentwicklung eigentlich offiziell abgeschlossen? Ist es ein statischer Prozess oder doch ein dynamischer Prozess. Ist Geschlechtsidentität ein separater Prozess oder ist er doch verknüpft?

Wenn die Wissenschaft sich mal ehrlich machen würde, müsste man wohl sagen, wir wissen so gut wie gar nichts. Wir kratzen vielleicht an der Oberfläche der mehreren Meter dicken Eisschicht, aber sind noch weit entfernt, um den Kern des Ganzen zu ergründen. Methodologisch sind wir im Moment doch sehr limitiert. Da werden noch Jahrzehnte verstreichen bis wir da mal brauchbare Antworten darauf haben. 

Wenn man nur mit den Daten arbeitet, die man aktuell zur Verfügung hat, dann kann ich zumindest diesem "Geschlecht als Spektrum" Gedanken etwas abgewinnen. Die Zeit wird es uns verraten, aber das heißt natürlich nicht, dass ich die Frustration der Betroffenen nicht nachvollziehen kann. Man kann ja schlecht sagen, wir warten darauf, was die Forschung sagt. Die Ergebnisse können in 50 Jahren, in 200 Jahren, in 8000 Jahren oder auch nie erscheinen (immer unter der Voraussetzung, dass es uns da noch gibt  ). Einen Mittelweg zu finden ist schon sinnvoll, bedeutet aber auch, dass beide Seiten sich mal näher mit dem Begriff der Toleranz auseinandersetzen. Toleranz ist keine Einbahnstraße und sicherlich nicht dasselbe wie Akzeptanz.


----------



## lars9401 (Sonntag um 13:55)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> sorry aber der Aufwand wäre in dem Fall sehr groß, größer als der Nutzen. Das waren um die 50 bis 70 Beiträge, nicht grad kurze und alleine schon durch die Zitate miteinander sehr verbunden. Und da ich nicht in Beiträgen anderer gerumeditiere aus Gründen, war das nunmal der beste Weg. Klar schade um die vernünftigen Posts, aber das ist dann eben notwendiger Kalaturalschaden. Das ausführliche lesen aller Beiträge, selbst wenn man die Zitate ausklammern würde, würde Stunden dauern.


Aber 4 Tage später wieder so eine Nachricht bringen ? Sogar vom selben Autor, Sebastian B- Schmitt.









						Boykott oder nicht? In vier Wochen erscheint Harry-Potter-RPG Hogwarts Legacy
					

Mit dem nahenden Release des Harry-Potter-Rollenspiels stellt sich für viele die Frage, ob sie Hogwarts Legacy boykottieren sollen oder nicht.




					www.pcgames.de


----------



## Wynn (Sonntag um 15:14)

Die Views pro Klick waren halt lohnend.

Vergess nicht wir haben nicht mehr die 90er / Anfang Millenium. 

Print geht es nicht mehr so gut wie damals.


----------



## MarcHammel (Sonntag um 16:29)

arrgh schrieb:


> Aber: Problematisch ist ja nicht, wofür sie sich halten. Viel eher ist es der Anspruch, dass andere sie so wahrnehmen sollten, wie sie sich selbst wahrnehmen.


Die Frage ist gar nicht, ob man sie so wahrnimmen muss, wie sie sich selbst wahrnehmen. Weder kann man das rechtlich irgendwie festmachen, noch kann das immer funktionieren, da Wahrnehmung situations- und personenabhängig ist. Das fängt schon beim Charakter und äußerlichen Merkmalen an (Stichwort Sympathie).

Aber jeder hat den Anspruch auf Akzeptanz und freie Entfaltung seiner Person. Das ist der Knackpunkt. Und würde man wirklich erkennen, dass ein Mensch Transgender ist, wenn man es nicht vorher weiß? Ich behaupte: Nein.

Wenn sich dein neuer Arbeitskollege (zwar vlt. klein und schmächtig, aber mit Bart und kurzen Haaren) als Martin vorstellt, wirst du ihn dann als Mann wahrnehmen? Mit Sicherheit, denke ich. Daran wird sich vermutlich auch nichts ändern, wenn er dir später mal erzählt, dass er mal Martina hieß und dir alte Fotos zeigt, da der erste Eindruck sich bereits gefestigt hat. Du hast ihn ja als Mann kennengelernt.

Ich hab in meinem Leben vier Transgender kennengelernt. Und bei keinem davon hab ich gleich erkannt, dass sie mal andere geschlechtsspezifische Vornamen trugen. Die haben mir das alle erst später erzählt, was aber keinen Einfluss auf meine Wahrnehmung hatte, die sich aus dem ersten Eindruck ergab. Ich war erst baff, aber ich kannte die ja bisher nur als Mann, bzw. als Frau.

Mit denen konnte ich mich übrigens super über die Thematik unterhalten. Man kann also seine eigene Wahrnehmung und sein Unverständnis zum Ausdruck bringen, ohne jemandem auf die Füße zu treten, wenn man einfach nur respektvoll bleibt. 

Anders kann(!) es natürlich aussehen, wenn es umgekehrt ist. Dass sich deine neue Arbeitskollegin als Martina vorstellt, etliche Zeiten später dann aber als Martin zur Arbeit kommt. Weil man die Person schlicht als Frau kennt, nicht als Mann. Aber hier kommt dann natürlich die Akzeptanz dazu. Und das Recht auf freie Entfaltung. Wenn Martina nun offiziell Martin heißt, hat man natürlich nicht das Recht, ihn weiterhin Martina zu nennen.

Ist ja nicht so, dass diese Menschen sich einfach dafür entscheiden, wie ich mich bei der Bestellung für ne Pizza entscheide. Es ist durchaus im Bereich des Möglichen, dass neurologische Prozesse (Biologie!) für die Diskrepanz zwischen Selbsterleben und dem biologischen Geschlecht verantwortlich sind. Es ist naheliegend, dass äußere Einflüsse dazu führen, ohne dass es Möglichkeiten der Einflussnahme gibt. Die Psychologie und Soziologie schließen hier die Biologie auch gar nicht aus. Im Gegenteil. 

Problematisch finde ich es nur, wenn Leute mit Biologie kommen und andere Wissenschaften ausschließen. Abgesehen davon, dass die Ursachen gar nicht geklärt sind, weil die Forschung dies bezüglich noch sehr jung ist. Was wir hier also dazu äußern, sind bestenfalls Vermutungen, auf Basis bestehender Erkenntnisse. 

Und zu deiner ziemlich philosophischen Frage, ob wir Körper sind oder haben, würde ich sagen: Beides ist der Fall. Die Identität ist freilich keine im Raum schwebende Entität. Aber sie ist nicht ausschließlich körperlich bedingt, sondern entwickelt sich durch gemachte Erfahrungen, also Einflüsse von außen.


----------



## loud_noises (Sonntag um 19:37)

arrgh schrieb:


> Gute Frage. Letztlich kann man die ganze Debatte auf folgende Frage herunterbrechen: Ist oder hat der Mensch Körper?


Ist das wirklich die Frage?

Möglichkeit 1:
Wenn der Mensch einen Körper hat, hat er also eine Art Seele.
Tun wir mal so als gäbe es Wiedergeburt und die Seele war in einem vorherigen Leben in einem Körper des anderen Geschlechts und hat davon noch irgendein Gefühl oder sowas.

Warum sollte man dann das Geschlecht wechseln?
Wenn es eine Wiedergeburt gibt, dann wäre es bestimmt der Sinn, dass wir verschiedene Leben und Perspektiven leben. Also das Beste machen aus der Situation, in die wir eben hineingeboren sind.

Möglichkeit 2:
Haben wir eine Seele und es gibt keine Wiedergeburt, wer kann dann sagen er ist im "falschen" Körper?

Möglichkeit 3:
Gibt es keinen Gott und die Natur ist nur chemische Reaktionen und Atome die aus irgendeinem Grund so programmiert sind, dass die Dinge passieren, die eben passieren. Es gibt praktisch kein Wesen oder sonstwas was denkt und entscheidet.
Dann kann sich die Natur auch nicht täuschen, weil täuschen kann sich nur etwas das denkt.
Wenn etwas nicht denkt, dann ist das Ergebnis einfach das was dabei herausgekommen ist.
Du bekommst eben den Körper den du bekommst und wenn alles gut läuft funktioniert er einwandfrei.
Es gibt kein falsch.

Möglichkeit 3:
Es gibt einen Gott oder auch Mehrere. Die haben also einen Fehler gemacht und sich getäuscht? gibts eine Religion wo es sowas gibt? Vielleicht weiß da jemand was.
Mir fällt hier nur ein Bibelzitat ein:
"[...] Aber bei euch sind auch die Haare auf dem Kopfe alle gezählt; fürchtet euch nicht [...]"


Die Frage die ich mir gestellt habe ist folgende:
Ist es Selbstverwirklichung oder Selbsthass?

Viele Trans-Menschen drohen sogar mit Selbstmord, weil sie ihren Körper nicht "aushalten".
Was soll das anderes sein als Selbsthass?

Kann man Hass medizinisch entfernen?
Ich glaube nicht.


----------



## Ajkula (Sonntag um 21:39)

Ich werde hier vermutlich eh wg. dieses Postings gelyncht, gesperrt etc. aber Wurscht:
J.K.Rowling hat Recht!
Wer als Mann gerne Frauenkleider trägt soll damit glücklich werden, und den kann ich auch mit Frau Sounso anreden, ich will Neimanden depressiv machen, aber es sollte uns klar sein dass es sich dabei nicht um eine Frau handelt, und selbst wenn wir eines Tages in der Lage sein sollten mit Molekularmaschinen in die letzte Zelle reinzugehen, und dort das Erbgut umzuschreiben, und den gesamten Körper umzubauen, samt neuem Uterus, Knochen- und Muskleaufbau, dann ist das immer noch keine Frau wie jede Andere, denn Sie hat zuvor Jahre oder Jahrzehnte als Mann gelebt, war nie ein kleines Mädchen, hat einen anderen Körper gehabt etc. 
Man sollte eher Therapie machen anstatt sich Organe abschneiden zu lassen die gegenwärtig nicht mehr nachwachsen, eine Hormontherapie von Kindern, wie sie in einigen Ländern stattfinden darf, ist mM ein Verbrechen.
Anstatt Menschen zu behandeln die unter solchen Störungen leiden (und sie leiden, viele bringen sich um, und sind depressiv, nicht wg. der Gresellschaft) pathologisieren wir die Realität, und bezichtigen die Jennigen die sich davon befremedt abwenden, als hasserfüllt.  Momentan geht all dies auf Kosten der Frauen und Mädchen, welche im Bereich Sport gegen sog. Transfrauen antreten müßen, deren Räume wie Umkleiden von diesen Transfrauen eingenommen werden, was eigene Gefahren mit sich bringt, und deren Identität als Frau untergraben und zerstört wird um einen winzigenTeil der Bevölkerung nicht mit der Realität konfrontieren zu müßen.


----------



## MarcHammel (Sonntag um 23:46)

Ajkula schrieb:


> Wer als Mann gerne Frauenkleider trägt soll damit glücklich werden,


Ein Mann, der sich gerne Frauenkleider anzieht, ist nicht automatisch Transgender. Umgekehrt übrigens auch nicht.



Ajkula schrieb:


> Man sollte eher Therapie machen


Und welche konkret? Es gibt ja nicht nur eine Therapie, sondern viele unterschiedliche. 

Wer zum Geier hat dir eigentlich den Floh ins Ohr gesetzt, dass Betroffene sich nicht eventuell in Therapie befinden? So einige dürften sich aufgrund von Depressionen o.ä. in Therapie befinden. Identität jedoch kann man nicht weg therapieren. Das ist keine Krankheit. Man kann lediglich damit umzugehen lernen. Aber einfach nur damit klar kommen ist halt auch nur schwer als Ziel akzeptabel.



Ajkula schrieb:


> ...anstatt sich Organe abschneiden zu lassen die gegenwärtig nicht mehr nachwachsen, eine Hormontherapie von Kindern, wie sie in einigen Ländern stattfinden darf, ist mM ein Verbrechen.


Das kann man natürlich kritisieren, keine Frage. Aber welche *sachliche* Begründung siehst du in der Aussage, es wäre ein Verbrechen?

Es ist ja nicht so, dass man Kinder dazu zwingt und außerdem kriegt man entsprechende Therapien nicht einfach mal, indem man zum Arzt geht und meint "Jo, mein Junge ist n Mädel und braucht jetzt ne Hormontherapie". So einfach ist es nicht. Das geht mit einem ordentlichen Rattenschwanz einher.



Ajkula schrieb:


> Anstatt Menschen zu behandeln die unter solchen Störungen leiden (und sie leiden, viele bringen sich um, und sind depressiv, nicht wg. der Gresellschaft)


Sie bringen sich also um, weil...? Ja, wieso denn eigentlich? Die Diskrepanz zwischen dem Selbsterleben und dem eigenen Körper ist problematisch, aber eigentlich nicht Ursache für Selbsttötung. 

Ist es nicht vielleicht doch eher der Fall, dass sie durch die Gesellschaft nach wie vor mit Anfeindungen rechnen müssen und damit zu kämpfen haben? Gilt übrigens auch immernoch für Menschen, die homosexuell sind. Die Angst, dass ein Outing zu Anfeindungen und Gewalt (egal in welcher Form) führen kann, kommt ja nun nicht von ungefähr.  Das passiert tatsächlich oft und ist bekannt. Das hat natürlich zufolge, dass Menschen an sich selbst zweifeln, unfähig werden, sich selbst anzuerkennen. Daraus folgt wiederum der Rattenschwanz, der Depressionen und andere seelische Krankheiten beinhaltet, bis hin zu selbstverletzendem Verhalten und Suizid. 

Das ist die Realität, von der du in deinem Post redest. 



Ajkula schrieb:


> pathologisieren wir die Realität, und bezichtigen die Jennigen die sich davon befremedt abwenden, als hasserfüllt.


Du unterschätzt den Einfluss von Außen gewaltig, mein Freund. 



Ajkula schrieb:


> Momentan geht all dies auf Kosten der Frauen und Mädchen, welche im Bereich Sport gegen sog. Transfrauen antreten müßen,


Ich wüsste jetzt nur von nicht mal einer Hand voll Fälle. Und weiter? Klar, aufgrund des physischen Stärkeunterschiedes wäre es schon nicht verkehrt, im Sport zu differenzieren. Aber ich sehe da trotzdem kein Argument gegen die Gleichberechtigung von Transmenschen.

Transmänner müssen sich im Sport ja genauso gegen Männer behaupten. 



Ajkula schrieb:


> deren Räume wie Umkleiden von diesen Transfrauen eingenommen werden, was eigene Gefahren mit sich bringt,


Die da jetzt konkret wären? Dass du damit eine ganze Menschengruppe unter Generalverdacht stellst, ist dir schon klar, oder? 

Ich weiß von einem Kerl, der behauptet hätte, er würde sich als Frau identifizieren, um einem Mädchen auf die Toilette zu folgen. Aber dass der Kerl eben kein Transmensch war, sondern einfach nur n Triebtäter, steht außer Frage. Wenn überhaupt, hätte der Kerl aber nicht Frauen, sondern Transmenschen einen Bärendienst damit erwiesen. Vom beinahe Opfer mal abgesehen. 



Ajkula schrieb:


> und deren Identität als Frau untergraben und zerstört wird um einen winzigenTeil der Bevölkerung nicht mit der Realität konfrontieren zu müßen.


Ich bin ein Kerl und fühle mich nicht in meiner Identität untergraben oder gestört, nur weil es auch Transmänner gibt. So fragil bin ich in meiner Männlichkeit nicht. Und wer sich dadurch in seiner Identität irgendwie angegriffen fühlt, sollte sich lieber mal um sich selbst Sorgen machen, statt auf andere zu schauen.


----------



## Ajkula (Montag um 01:16)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Ein Mann, der sich gerne Frauenkleider anzieht, ist nicht automatisch Transgender. Umgekehrt übrigens auch nicht.


Ja, aber wir reden nicht über Transvestiten, und nicht jeder Transsexuelle ist "umoperiert", also gilt das durchaus als äußerung der sog. "Geschlechtsidentität".


MarcHammel schrieb:


> Und welche konkret? Es gibt ja nicht nur eine Therapie, sondern viele unterschiedliche.


Ich habe keine gennant, man muß halt wie auch bei der Psychotherapie wegen Angstzuständen etc. sehen was hilft.


MarcHammel schrieb:


> Wer zum Geier hat dir eigentlich den Floh ins Ohr gesetzt, dass Betroffene sich nicht eventuell in Therapie befinden? So einige dürften sich aufgrund von Depressionen o.ä. in Therapie befinden. Identität jedoch kann man nicht weg therapieren. Das ist keine Krankheit. Man kann lediglich damit umzugehen lernen. Aber einfach nur damit klar kommen ist halt auch nur schwer als Ziel akzeptabel.


Nun die lautstarke Gruppe derer die es als etwas anderes als eine Störung ansehen sind schon mal nicht in Therapie, also die Jennigen die es als Identität ansehen, sehen es nicht als therapiewürdig an.


MarcHammel schrieb:


> Das kann man natürlich kritisieren, keine Frage. Aber welche *sachliche* Begründung siehst du in der Aussage, es wäre ein Verbrechen?
> 
> Es ist ja nicht so, dass man Kinder dazu zwingt und außerdem kriegt man entsprechende Therapien nicht einfach mal, indem man zum Arzt geht und meint "Jo, mein Junge ist n Mädel und braucht jetzt ne Hormontherapie". So einfach ist es nicht. Das geht mit einem ordentlichen Rattenschwanz einher.


In der BRD, aber in Canada dem UK und den USA ist es möglich Pubertätsblocker für Minderjährige zu erhalten, die Zahl der sog. Transgenderkinder ist massive angestigen, was auf die Akzeptanz der Gesellschaft zurückgeführt wird, interessanterweise gibt es aber keinen massiven Anstige unter den 20,3040,50 jährigen die ihre Namen ändern und ihr Geschlecht im Pass, wieso? Kann es sein dass die Propaganda eher auf junge Menschen ausgerichtet ist und es darauf ankommt was trendy und in ist?

Ein Verbrechen ist es genauso wie eine Genitalverstümmelung (Beschneidung) eines ist, da ein nicht mehr zu behebender Schaden an einem Minderjährigen, an dessen Körper und Gesundheit angerichtet wird, wofür es keine brauchbare Rechtfertigung gibt. Wir lassen Kinder nicht Wählen, Kraftfahrzeuge steuern, Alkohol trinken, Ehen schließen, sich Tättowierungen stechen, usw. und dabei ist es uns  Wurscht ob die Kinder das zu diesem Zeitpunkt unbedingt möchten. Auch der Einfluß der Eltern, welche ebenso dumme Ideen haben können, ist mit 18 nicht mehr so stark, und Gesetzlich ist man sein eigener Mensch.  


MarcHammel schrieb:


> Sie bringen sich also um, weil...? Ja, wieso denn eigentlich? Die Diskrepanz zwischen dem Selbsterleben und dem eigenen Körper ist problematisch, aber eigentlich nicht Ursache für Selbsttötung.
> 
> Ist es nicht vielleicht doch eher der Fall, dass sie durch die Gesellschaft nach wie vor mit Anfeindungen rechnen müssen und damit zu kämpfen haben? Gilt übrigens auch immernoch für Menschen, die homosexuell sind. Die Angst, dass ein Outing zu Anfeindungen und Gewalt (egal in welcher Form) führen kann, kommt ja nun nicht von ungefähr.  Das passiert tatsächlich oft und ist bekannt. Das hat natürlich zufolge, dass Menschen an sich selbst zweifeln, unfähig werden, sich selbst anzuerkennen. Daraus folgt wiederum der Rattenschwanz, der Depressionen und andere seelische Krankheiten beinhaltet, bis hin zu selbstverletzendem Verhalten und Suizid.


Menschen werden wegen verschiedenen Dingen angefeindet, bringen sich deshalb aber nicht um, und momentan ist die "Akzeptanz" für selbst die blödesten Lifestyleentscheidungen sehr hoch. Das Sinken der Selbstmordrate nach der OP ist auch nicht wirklich dass was es zu sein scheint, man probiert es aus, sieht dass es nicht funktioniert und bringt sich dann später um.


MarcHammel schrieb:


> Das ist die Realität, von der du in deinem Post redest.


Das müßte nicht so sein wenn man nicht versucht mit einer Lüge zu leben.


MarcHammel schrieb:


> Du unterschätzt den Einfluss von Außen gewaltig, mein Freund.
> 
> 
> Ich wüsste jetzt nur von nicht mal einer Hand voll Fälle. Und weiter? Klar, aufgrund des physischen Stärkeunterschiedes wäre es schon nicht verkehrt, im Sport zu differenzieren. Aber ich sehe da trotzdem kein Argument gegen die Gleichberechtigung von Transmenschen.


Nun da sind Sie wohl eher auf die Nachrichten in Europa beschränkt, suchen Sie auf US-Seiten.
Beispiele sind etwa:
-Lia Thomas , mittelmäßiger Schwimmer, läßt die Frauen hinter sich
-Fallon Fox, bricht bei einem ihrer Kämpfe einer Gegnerin sogar den Schädel
-Laurel Hubbard, Gewichtheber, Rekordbrecher
-Andraya Yearwood, Läufer, Vorn dabei
-Alexia Cerenys, Rugbyspieler
12 Transgenderathleten haben es seit der Regeländerung bereits zur Olympiade geschafft, mal sehen wie das weitergeht.
Was die Gleichberechtigung angeht: Nur Gleiche verdienen Gleichberechtigung, und ich denke die Fairness gegenüber den Frauen sollte man nicht vergessen.


MarcHammel schrieb:


> Transmänner müssen sich im Sport ja genauso gegen Männer behaupten.


Das die Einen freiwillig im Nachteil sind darf nicht die Anderen zwangsweise Benachteiligen.


MarcHammel schrieb:


> Die da jetzt konkret wären? Dass du damit eine ganze Menschengruppe unter Generalverdacht stellst, ist dir schon klar, oder?


Wenn ich irgendwo von der gesamten männlichen Bevölkerung einen Schleimhautabstrich fordere um ein Sexualverbrechen aufzuklären dann stelle ich jeden dieser Männer, unter Verdacht. Wenn ich Männer allgemein aus Damentoiletten und Umkleiden aussperre stelle ich Alle Männer unter Generalverdacht, oder?


MarcHammel schrieb:


> Ich weiß von einem Kerl, der behauptet hätte, er würde sich als Frau identifizieren, um einem Mädchen auf die Toilette zu folgen. Aber dass der Kerl eben kein Transmensch war, sondern einfach nur n Triebtäter, steht außer Frage. Wenn überhaupt, hätte der Kerl aber nicht Frauen, sondern Transmenschen einen Bärendienst damit erwiesen. Vom beinahe Opfer mal abgesehen.


Nun das Problem ist dass so etwas erst durch diesen Unsinn möglich wird, und solche Fälle in den USA etwa stark zunehmen. Wenn ich also eine Gruppe vor sexueller Gewalt schützen kann, indem ich einer Anderen Gruppe keinen Zugang zu einem Bereich gebe, und der einzige Grund es doch zu tun, eine psychische Störung ist, dann sollte ich das ganz sicher nicht tun.


MarcHammel schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Kerl und fühle mich nicht in meiner Identität untergraben oder gestört, nur weil es auch Transmänner gibt. So fragil bin ich in meiner Männlichkeit nicht. Und wer sich dadurch in seiner Identität irgendwie angegriffen fühlt, sollte sich lieber mal um sich selbst Sorgen machen, statt auf andere zu schauen.


Ich fühle mich auch nicht durch Transmänner in meiner Identität gestört, oder bedroht, was daran liegt dass diese nur mäßig in Erscheinung tretten und sich nicht etwa wie ein Teil der Transfrauen als eine Art grottenschlechter Geschlechtscosplayer und Eroberer männlicher Räume und Bereiche betätigen. Hinzu kommt der Unterschied in Kraft und Körperbau welcher vieles von vornherien ausschließt, und in keinster Weise das ermöglicht was bei den Frauen möglich ist.


----------



## MarcHammel (Montag um 07:41)

Ajkula schrieb:


> Nun die lautstarke Gruppe derer die es als etwas anderes als eine Störung ansehen sind schon mal nicht in Therapie, also die Jennigen die es als Identität ansehen, sehen es nicht als therapiewürdig an.


Die betroffenen leiden allerdings stärker unter den Folgen sozialer Ausgrenzung, als unter den Folgen ihrer Identität. Eine Therapie würde dahin gehend etwas bringen, dass sie sich anpassen. Im Sine von beispielsweise 'geschlechtstypischer Kleidung' tragen. Aber das ist auch nicht Ziel des Ganzen. Aber an ihrer Identität würde das nichts ändern. Mir ist kein Fall einer "erfolgreichen" Therapie bekannt. Dir etwa? 

Es ist sogar naheliegender, dass eine Therapie, die zum Ziel hat, den Patienten davon zu "heilen", eher nach hinten los gehen würde. 

Kleiner Fun Fact: Die International Classification of Diseases (ICD) wurde dahin gehend überarbeitet. Somit ist es nicht als Störung klassifiziert. Und bevor du jetzt hier mit irgendeinem Schmarn kommst: Die ICD ist weltweit anerkannt. Auch hierzulande. Dahinter stehen Leute, die deutlich mehr Ahnung haben, als du und ich. Die werden sich schon was dabei gedacht haben. 



Ajkula schrieb:


> In der BRD, aber in Canada dem UK und den USA ist es möglich Pubertätsblocker für Minderjährige zu erhalten, die Zahl der sog. Transgenderkinder ist massive angestigen, was auf die Akzeptanz der Gesellschaft zurückgeführt wird, interessanterweise gibt es aber keinen massiven Anstige unter den 20,3040,50 jährigen die ihre Namen ändern und ihr Geschlecht im Pass, wieso? Kann es sein dass die Propaganda eher auf junge Menschen ausgerichtet ist und es darauf ankommt was trendy und in ist?


Was bedeutet denn "massiver Anstieg"? Kannst du das in konkrete Zahlen fassen? Du tust ja gerade so, als wäre jedes zweite Kind davon betroffen. 

Und wenn ja, wieso gehst du automatisch davon aus, dass Kinder dazu gezwungen werden? Dass es Kinder gibt, die Transgender sind, ist ein Fakt. Es sind wenige, aber es gibt sie. 



Ajkula schrieb:


> Ein Verbrechen ist es genauso wie eine Genitalverstümmelung (Beschneidung) eines ist, da ein nicht mehr zu behebender Schaden an einem Minderjährigen, an dessen Körper und Gesundheit angerichtet wird, wofür es keine brauchbare Rechtfertigung gibt. Wir lassen Kinder nicht Wählen, Kraftfahrzeuge steuern, Alkohol trinken, Ehen schließen, sich Tättowierungen stechen, usw. und dabei ist es uns  Wurscht ob die Kinder das zu diesem Zeitpunkt unbedingt möchten. Auch der Einfluß der Eltern, welche ebenso dumme Ideen haben können, ist mit 18 nicht mehr so stark, und Gesetzlich ist man sein eigener Mensch.


Ein Verbrechen ist grundsätzlich erstmal eine strafbare Handlung. Ist eine Handlung nicht strafbar, ist es logischerweise kein Verbrechen. 

Eine Beschneidung ist übrigens auch nicht zwingend eine strafbare Handlung. Sowas nimmt ja nun in der Regel ein Arzt vor, der Ahnung von dem hat, was er tut, und der auch darauf schaut, ob es nötig ist oder nicht. 



Ajkula schrieb:


> Menschen werden wegen verschiedenen Dingen angefeindet, bringen sich deshalb aber nicht um, und momentan ist die "Akzeptanz" für selbst die blödesten Lifestyleentscheidungen sehr hoch. Das Sinken der Selbstmordrate nach der OP ist auch nicht wirklich dass was es zu sein scheint, man probiert es aus, sieht dass es nicht funktioniert und bringt sich dann später um.


Wir reden hier von Transgender und die wirklich betroffenen Menschen sehen das wohl kaum als "Life Style-Entscheidung". 

Dass die Selbstmordrate eventuell nach einer OP nicht sinkt, könnte an sozialer Ausgrenzung liegen (siehe oben). Daran schon mal gedacht? Du nimmst hier die Gesellschaft in diesem Fall vollkommen aus der Verantwortung. Und das ist halt nun mal de facto falsch.



Ajkula schrieb:


> Das müßte nicht so sein wenn man nicht versucht mit einer Lüge zu leben.


Die Realität besteht aus deutlich mehr als nur einer Perspektive. 



Ajkula schrieb:


> Nun da sind Sie wohl eher auf die Nachrichten in Europa beschränkt, suchen Sie auf US-Seiten.
> Beispiele sind etwa:
> -Lia Thomas , mittelmäßiger Schwimmer, läßt die Frauen hinter sich
> -Fallon Fox, bricht bei einem ihrer Kämpfe einer Gegnerin sogar den Schädel
> ...


Okay, 12. 



Ajkula schrieb:


> Was die Gleichberechtigung angeht: Nur Gleiche verdienen Gleichberechtigung[...]


Ist das ein Grundsatz, der deiner Meinung nach auch abseits des Sportes gilt?



Ajkula schrieb:


> Wenn ich irgendwo von der gesamten männlichen Bevölkerung einen Schleimhautabstrich fordere um ein Sexualverbrechen aufzuklären dann stelle ich jeden dieser Männer, unter Verdacht. Wenn ich Männer allgemein aus Damentoiletten und Umkleiden aussperre stelle ich Alle Männer unter Generalverdacht, oder?


Der Unterschied ist, dass bei einem tatsächlichen Sexualverbrechen nur Verdächtige dafür ran gezogen werden, nicht willkürlich irgendjemand. Du gehst aber nun davon aus, dass durch Transfrauen generell eine Gefahr für Frauen entsteht.



Ajkula schrieb:


> Nun das Problem ist dass so etwas erst durch diesen Unsinn möglich wird, und solche Fälle in den USA etwa stark zunehmen. Wenn ich also eine Gruppe vor sexueller Gewalt schützen kann, indem ich einer Anderen Gruppe keinen Zugang zu einem Bereich gebe, und der einzige Grund es doch zu tun, eine psychische Störung ist, dann sollte ich das ganz sicher nicht tun.


Du behauptest also, dass Transgender Schuld daran sind? Dude, ein Triebtäter findet schon seine Möglichkeiten, wenn er will. Nach der Logik sollten wir auch Männern keinen Zugang mehr zu Grundschulen gewähren, weil die meisten Triebtäter männlich sind. 



Ajkula schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich auch nicht durch Transmänner in meiner Identität gestört, oder bedroht, was daran liegt dass diese nur mäßig in Erscheinung tretten und sich nicht etwa wie ein Teil der Transfrauen als eine Art grottenschlechter Geschlechtscosplayer und Eroberer männlicher Räume und Bereiche betätigen. Hinzu kommt der Unterschied in Kraft und Körperbau welcher vieles von vornherien ausschließt, und in keinster Weise das ermöglicht was bei den Frauen möglich ist.


"grottenschlechter Geschlechtscosplayer"... "Eroberer"... Wtf?  Und du bist sicher, dass du nicht hasserfüllt bist? Deine Rhetorik lässt jedenfalls nicht darauf schließen, dass du hier sachlich bist. Eher machst du den Eindruck, dass du dich von irgendwas durch dieses Thema persönlich angegriffen fühlst. Aber gut, belassen wir es mal dabei. 

Wenn sich irgendjemand, ob Mann oder Frau, durch sowas gestört fühlt, liegt das Problem bei denen, nicht bei Transgendern. 

Ich denke aber, auch hier können wir die Diskussion beenden.  Spätestens nach dem letzten Absatz ist mir klar, dass das nichts bringt.


----------



## loud_noises (Montag um 10:14)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Die betroffenen leiden allerdings stärker unter den Folgen sozialer Ausgrenzung, als unter den Folgen ihrer Identität. Eine Therapie würde dahin gehend etwas bringen, dass sie sich anpassen. Im Sine von beispielsweise 'geschlechtstypischer Kleidung' tragen. Aber das ist auch nicht Ziel des Ganzen. Aber an ihrer Identität würde das nichts ändern. Mir ist kein Fall einer "erfolgreichen" Therapie bekannt. Dir etwa?
> 
> Es ist sogar naheliegender, dass eine Therapie, die zum Ziel hat, den Patienten davon zu "heilen", eher nach hinten los gehen würde.
> 
> ...


Okay ich sage dir was zu Selbstmord und Gefühlen.
Ich kenne die ganzen Selbstmordtherapien und wie man da vorgeht.
Wenn jemand in Behandlung wegen Selbstmordansichten ist, dann wird ihm als erstes (!) beigebracht, dass Selbstmord ganz alleine (!) seine eigene Entscheidung ist.
Das heißt nicht, dass nicht von Außen etwas Schuld haben kann für diesen Zustand (Krieg, Misshandlung in der Kindheit etc.).

Die VERANTWORTUNG für den Selbstmord liegt trotzdem IMMER bei der Person selbst.
Genauso wie die Verantwortung für die eigenen Gefühle.

Das ist der Hauptdenkfehler den die linke Bubble und du machen.
Die Verantwortung für die eigenen Gefühle anderen übergeben.

Wenn sich ein Transmensch umbringt, ist er ganz alleine dafür verantwortlich.
Das ist 1x1 der Psychologie. Jeder wird so therapiert.


Desweiteren reibe ich dir nochmal deine Doppelmoral unter die Nase wie du anderen absprichst aus bestimmten Gründen ernsthaft zu diskutieren aber gleichzeitig mit Lachsmilies ihre Beiträge runterspielst nur um dann letztendlich die Diskussion abzuwürgen. weil die Gegenargumente wohl alle blöd sind (anstatt das du mal auf die Antwort deiner Gegenworte wartest).
Kann ja sein, dass sich dein Gegenüber mal zu hart ausdrückt und das darfst du auch gerne sagen aber dann gleich abbrechen und das als Beweis sehen das er unrecht hat...
Bitte... also selbst hast du auch keine perfekte Diskussionskultur. Also warum von den anderen Perfektion erwarten?
Immer dieses diskutieren mit dem moralischen Zeigefinger. Bäh.


----------



## MarcHammel (Montag um 16:30)

loud_noises schrieb:


> Wenn jemand in Behandlung wegen Selbstmordansichten ist, dann wird ihm als erstes (!) beigebracht, dass Selbstmord ganz alleine (!) seine eigene Entscheidung ist.


Ähm...ok? Das Gegenteil hat hier auch keiner behauptet. 



loud_noises schrieb:


> Das heißt nicht, dass nicht von Außen etwas Schuld haben kann für diesen Zustand (Krieg, Misshandlung in der Kindheit etc.).


Und das ist doch genau das, was ich zum Ausdruck bringen wollte. Äußere Reize können immensen Einfluss auf eine Person haben und eben auch zu schlimmen Dingen führen. Vor allem Anfeindung und Ausgrenzung. 



loud_noises schrieb:


> Das ist der Hauptdenkfehler den die linke Bubble und du machen.
> Die Verantwortung für die eigenen Gefühle anderen übergeben.


Genau das macht keiner. Weder die ominöse "linke Bubble" (als wäre das eine homogene Gruppe), noch ich. 



loud_noises schrieb:


> Wenn sich ein Transmensch umbringt, ist er ganz alleine dafür verantwortlich.


Ich verstehe grad deinen Ansatz nicht. Erst sagst du, dass äußere Einflüsse durchaus Schuld daran haben können, dann aber wieder relativierst du das im nächsten Satz. Was denn nun? Du widersprichst dir da gerade selbst. 

Natürlich liegt der Umgang mit den eigenen Gefühlen im Individuum selbst. Das gilt auch für dich und mich. Trotzdem ändert das nichts an der Tatsache, dass die Ursachen für Depressionen, Angststörungen etc. in der Umwelt liegen können. Und das ist hier nun mal eher der Fall. 



loud_noises schrieb:


> Desweiteren reibe ich dir nochmal deine Doppelmoral unter die Nase


Alles klar, Peter. 



loud_noises schrieb:


> Kann ja sein, dass sich dein Gegenüber mal zu hart ausdrückt und das darfst du auch gerne sagen aber dann gleich abbrechen und das als Beweis sehen das er unrecht hat...


Ich sehe es zumindest als Beweis an, dass eine Diskussion nichts weiter bringt. Die bringt übrigens auch, offen gestanden, mit dir nichts. 

Und wenn hier durch User Behauptungen verbreitet werden, Transident sein wäre eine Life Style-Entscheidung und dass es mehr transidente Kinder gibt, weil es "in" und "hipp" ist, wird mir übel und ist ein Grund, warum ich eine Diskussion abbreche. 

Kleiner Fun Fact zu entsprechend getätigter Aussage: Dass man von mehr transidenten Menschen hört, liegt nicht daran, dass es immer mehr werden. Sondern daran, dass einfach nur mehr transidente Menschen entsprechende Hilfe annehmen. Das sollte man natürlich zu unterscheiden wissen.



loud_noises schrieb:


> Bitte... also selbst hast du auch keine perfekte Diskussionskultur. Also warum von den anderen Perfektion erwarten?
> Immer dieses diskutieren mit dem moralischen Zeigefinger. Bäh.


Dann behalte deinen eigenen Zeigefinger ebenfalls bei dir. 

Und da ich bereits sagte, dass eine Diskussion auch mit dir nichts bringt, werde ich abermals die Diskussion mit dir beenden.


----------



## OesiPloesi (Montag um 18:04)

arrgh schrieb:


> Batze? 😉👋


Nein, aber ich werde ihn von dir grüßen - ist nur ein temporärer Account, möchte ja nicht das LOX-TT noch mehr Gesichtsfarbe vor lauter Schreck verliert. 
Apropo LOX-TT:
Für den wahrscheinlich größten Moderator aller Zeiten, zeigst du mal wieder deine vollkommene technische Unbedarftheit - solange du nicht vorgegebene Klickidickiklicks in deiner Bedienmaske machen kannst, bist du völlig verloren, denn ein png (oder jpg, gif etc.) blockiert auch auf eurer ach so freien Seite nämlich den Zugriff für auf der PC Games nicht registrierte Besucher.
Also genau die angebliche "Member-Wall" über die du hier abjammerst.
Eine ganz einfache technische Gegegebheit.
Das sieht dann nämlich so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und nicht so:


LOX-TT schrieb:


> möglich, der treibt sich dort jedenfalls rum und zeigt sich nicht von der besten Seite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, da hast du echte Detektivarbeit geleistet, unglaublich Batze schlägt mal wieder was über die Stränge - aber warum er mal wieder so reagiert (euer Machenschaften kennen wir ja zur genüge) - das wird dann mal schnell vergessen.
Muß echt schlimm sein, wenn man die eigenen Allmachtsphantasien, Zensierwut und Ideologie nicht bei anderen mehr ausleben kann gell?
Und das ist auch gut so.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MarcHammel (Montag um 18:49)

OesiPloesi schrieb:


> Ja, da hast du echte Detektivarbeit geleistet, unglaublich Batze schlägt mal wieder was über die Stränge - aber warum er mal wieder so reagiert (euer Machenschaften kennen wir ja zur genüge) - das wird dann mal schnell vergessen.


Warum und wieso, ist in dem Fall völlig egal, wenn irgendein Lulli eine fremde Person nach der Emailadresse eines Users fragt, um "ein Wörtchen zu reden". Sowas macht man einfach nicht. 



OesiPloesi schrieb:


> Muß echt schlimm sein, wenn man die eigenen Allmachtsphantasien, Zensierwut und Ideologie nicht bei anderen mehr ausleben kann gell?
> Und das ist auch gut so.


Wenn dich das so erheitert, musst du echt ein saumäßig armes Würstchen sein. Mein Beileid.


----------



## AzRa-eL (Montag um 19:26)

Krass, was ist denn hier im Forum nur los?! Mir ist länger schon aufgefallen, dass das Forum ziemlich "tot" zu sein scheint und eine subtil vergiftete Atmosphäre vorhanden ist, aber dass hier doch so massiv der Haussegen gestört ist, war mir gar nicht klar...


----------



## dessoul (Montag um 19:57)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Die betroffenen leiden allerdings stärker unter den Folgen sozialer Ausgrenzung, als unter den Folgen ihrer Identität. Eine Therapie würde dahin gehend etwas bringen, dass sie sich anpassen. Im Sine von beispielsweise 'geschlechtstypischer Kleidung' tragen. Aber das ist auch nicht Ziel des Ganzen. Aber an ihrer Identität würde das nichts ändern. Mir ist kein Fall einer "erfolgreichen" Therapie bekannt. Dir etwa?
> 
> Es ist sogar naheliegender, dass eine Therapie, die zum Ziel hat, den Patienten davon zu "heilen", eher nach hinten los gehen würde.
> 
> ...



Falls da noch Antwortbedarf besteht: (In Zukunft Punkte bitte nummerieren, dann kann man auch einfacher antworten.)

1: Ich müsste die entsprechenden Studien wieder raussuchen, aber um es kurz zu fassen: die Findung der eigenen Sexualität (inklusive Verwirrung während dessen) ist ein vollkommen natürlicher Vorgang. In diese Phase dann Hormonblocker oder eine Operation reinzuwerfen, ist nichts, was einer rationalen Logik folgt. Besonders fatal ist dies, weil eine Operation eben nicht mehr Rückgängig zu machen ist. 

2: Die meisten "Transgender" - Kinder fällen eine Entscheidung zur Operation nicht selber. Da die Entscheidung über die Finanzierung über die Eltern und nicht über die Kinder läuft, fällt dann die Entscheidung, ob operiert werden soll, auch über die Eltern. Da beschliesst dann die Mutter für ihren 5-jährigen Sohn, dass er jetzt ein Mädchen ist und ihm die Geschlechtsteile abgenommen werden sollen. 

3: Die Zahlen über Transgender-Themen sind nach kurzer Suchmaschienen-Suche zu finden.
https://williamsinstitute.law.ucla.edu/publications/trans-adults-united-states/
(Alles USA)
1.6 Mio Menschen 13jahre+ "identifizieren" sich als Transgender
1.3 Mio Erwachsene i. s. als Transg.
300.000 Jugendliche i. s. als Transg.
Wenn ich die Studie richtig lese, hat sich die Zahl der Transgender (die sich als solche identifizieren) von 2016 auf 2020 verdoppelt. Zahlen von unter 13 jährigen habe ich leider nicht.

4: Niemand sollte einem anderen vorschreiben, was er mit seinem/ihrem Körper machen will. Einem Erwachsenen ist es freigestellt, sich einer Operation zu unterziehen. Eine Entscheidung sollte dann aber aus freiem Willen und unter Berücksichtigung aller Fakten erfolgen. Und nicht über Eltern, die eine nicht umzukehrende Entscheidung für Minderjährige fällen. Und da sich eine Operation für die auszuführenden Ärzte mehr als rechnet (1.6 Mio Kosten für Operation), sollte eine solche Beratung auch über Ärzte erfolgen, die eben nichts daran verdienen. Und das erfolgt eben nicht. 

5: Rechtliche Lage und Eingruppierung: aus dem amerikanischen Strafsystem sind Fälle bekannt, in der sich Triebtäter als "Frau" identifizierten, dann in Frauengefängnisse überwiesen wurden und dann dort befindliche Frauen vergewaltigten und schwängerten. Oder männliche Sportler, die um entsprechende Prämien abzukassieren, sich als Frau identifizieren, dann bei Veranstaltungen für weibliche Sportler teilnahmen und aufgrund der mehrfachen Muskelmasse gewannen. Oder erst kürzlich: Väter, die sich dann als "Mütter" identifizierten, um so eine bessere Chance auf alleiniges Erziehungsrecht erhalten. 
Da ist momentan extrem viel Verwirrungspotential vorhanden. Aber deshalb falsche Rücksicht auf die nehmen, die das System ausnutzen, sollte nicht der Grundsatz einer Selbstfindungsdiskussion sein. Ich packe keinen Motorradfahrer in ein Fahrradrennen, nur weil ich mich als Radfahrer "identifiziere".


----------



## Garfield1980 (Montag um 20:05)

dessoul schrieb:


> Falls da noch Antwortbedarf besteht: (In Zukunft Punkte bitte nummerieren, dann kann man auch einfacher antworten.)
> 
> 1: Ich müsste die entsprechenden Studien wieder raussuchen, aber um es kurz zu fassen: die Findung der eigenen Sexualität (inklusive Verwirrung während dessen) ist ein vollkommen natürlicher Vorgang. In diese Phase dann Hormonblocker oder eine Operation reinzuwerfen, ist nichts, was einer rationalen Logik folgt. Besonders fatal ist dies, weil eine Operation eben nicht mehr Rückgängig zu machen ist.
> 
> ...


Ich bezweifle stark das Kinder gegen ihren Willen eine Geschletschtsanpassungs OP bekommen, bzw. wenn die das nicht von sich aus wollen. Außerdem erfolgt im Vorfeld eine mindestens 6 Monatige Psychotherapie die grünes Licht für die OP geben muss, spätestens da fällt dann auf, ob das Kind das auch wirklich will.


----------



## MarcHammel (Montag um 20:11)

OesiPloesi schrieb:


> [...]


Spätestens jetzt wird es, so würde ich mal behaupten, strafrechtlich relevant, mein Lieber. 

So ein Verhalten kenne ich nur von äußerst verbitterten Menschen und Kindern. Und da du kein Kind mehr zu sein scheinst, wird wohl ersteres der Fall sein. Und da wunderst du dich, warum du hier - welchen Username du vorher auch immer hattest - nicht mehr erwünscht warst?  

So viel Hass wegen einer Person, die man nicht mal persönlich kennt, ist schon grenzwertig und gefährlich. 



dessoul schrieb:


> [...] Aber deshalb falsche Rücksicht auf die nehmen, die das System ausnutzen, sollte nicht der Grundsatz einer Selbstfindungsdiskussion sei


Umgekehrt wird ein Schuhe draus. Natürlich wird es immer Menschen geben, die Systeme ausnutzen. Aber Benachteiligung einer ganzen Gruppe von Menschen, aufgrund weniger Menschen, die straffällig werden, sollte man nicht anstreben. 

Gibt ja auch homosexuelle Triebtäter. Sollten wir also jetzt Homosexuelle grundlegend benachteiligen? Denn genau das ist der Rückschluss, der aus deiner Logik gezogen wird. 

Und wie @Garfield1980 (und auch ich bereits) schon sagte: Kinder werden nicht dazu gezwungen. Es ist nicht möglich (auch nicht in Amerika oder so), dass Eltern einfach mal zum Arzt gehen und sich das Zeug bestellen, wie ne Pizza. So funktioniert das nun mal de facto nicht. Dass die Eltern das einfach so beschließen, stimmt schlichtweg nicht. 

Was durchaus im Rahmen des Möglichen ist, sind Fehldiagnosen und Missverständnisse in der Kommunikation zwischen Eltern und Kind. Aber das hat ja mit Zwang in dem Sinne nichts zu tun. 



dessoul schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Studie richtig lese, hat sich die Zahl der Transgender (die sich als solche identifizieren) von 2016 auf 2020 verdoppelt. Zahlen von unter 13 jährigen habe ich leider nicht.


Liegt es daran, dass Transidente "in" und "hipp" sind? Oder liegt es nicht vielleicht doch eher daran, dass aufgrund der stärkeren Sichtbarkeit sich einfach nur mehr Menschen trauen und sich selbst als Transgender sichtbar machen, indem sie sich outen und sich in entsprechende Behandlung begeben? Ist naheliegend, finde ich. 

Natürlich gibt es auch Leute, die sich da massivst hinein steigern und dann merken, dass es ja doch nicht so ist, wie sie dachten. Und ja, sicher  gibt es auch Leute, die das "cool" finden und der Kram für sie ein Life Style ist. Aber deswegen ist Trandidentität an sich und in seiner Gesamtheit noch lange kein "Life Style". Wir reden hier immerhin von einer Minderheit, die nach wie vor mit Anfeindungen und Ausgrenzung rechnen muss. Fänd ich jetzt nicht erstrebenswert, so einen "Life Style" zu pflegen.


----------



## dessoul (Montag um 20:27)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle stark das Kinder gegen ihren Willen eine Geschletschtsanpassungs OP bekommen, bzw. wenn die das nicht von sich aus wollen. Außerdem erfolgt im Vorfeld eine mindestens 6 Monatige Psychotherapie die grünes Licht für die OP geben muss, spätestens da fällt dann auf, ob das Kind das auch wirklich will.



Die Thematik der Geschlechtsumwandlung enstand ursprünglich aus dem Punkt heraus, dass es eben Intersexuelle Menschen gibt, bei denen das Geschlecht nach der Geburt nicht eindeutig bestimmt werden kann. Dann entscheiden die Ärzte für einen. Im Regelfall wird dann der winzige Zipfel, falls vorhanden, entfernt und eine Hormonkur verabreicht. Ohne großes Tamteram.
(Quellen finden sich genug, einfach mal suchen.)

Die Diskussion über eine Geschlechtsumwandlung bei einer eindeutig vorliegenden Sexualität ist ein anderes Thema. 
Das nennt sich dann "gender dysphoria diagnosis". 








						Number of transgender children seeking treatment surges in U.S.
					

About 42,000 U.S. children ages 6 to 17 were diagnosed with gender dysphoria in 2021, nearly triple the number in 2017, a unique data analysis for Reuters found.




					www.reuters.com
				




Und hier gilt: Für Menschen von 6-17, die sich als Transgender fühlen, können Medikamente nehmen, die ihre weitere geschlechtliche Entwicklung unterdrücken. (puberty blocking medications). Nach der ersten Phase der Puberty blocking medications werden Ihnen dann Medikamente verabreicht, die das gegenteilige Geschlecht hervorrufen. Der Entgültige Schritt ist dann eine Operation. Diese ist bei unter18jährigen selten. (uncommon). Existiert aber dennoch (56 Fälle bei 13-17 jährigen). 
Dazu ist anzumerken, dass bereits der erste Schritt unumkehrbare Folgen hat.


----------



## Loosa (Montag um 22:42)

dessoul schrieb:


> Dazu ist anzumerken, dass bereits der erste Schritt unumkehrbare Folgen hat.


Dem Beitrag konnte ich nur voll zustimmen, aber im Fazit bin ich anderer Auffassung.
Zugegeben, da hatte ich nie groß eigenständig recherchiert. Aber wann immer ich über hormonelle Unterdrückung gestolpert bin, war immer auch die Sprache davon, dass es eben nicht unumkehrbar sei.

Ein Abbrechen der Behandlung mag nicht ohne Narben einhergehen. Wie eben eine verspätete, vielleicht nicht voll ausgeprägte Pubertät. Aber ernsthafte "unumkehrbare Folgen"?  Da wäre eine Therapierung von Minderjährigen schwer vorstellbar.
Hast du da genauere Infos, was dadurch nicht umkehrbar wird?


----------



## loud_noises (Gestern um 01:17)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Ich verstehe grad deinen Ansatz nicht. Erst sagst du, dass äußere Einflüsse durchaus Schuld daran haben können, dann aber wieder relativierst du das im nächsten Satz. Was denn nun? Du widersprichst dir da gerade selbst.
> 
> Natürlich liegt der Umgang mit den eigenen Gefühlen im Individuum selbst. Das gilt auch für dich und mich. Trotzdem ändert das nichts an der Tatsache, dass die Ursachen für Depressionen, Angststörungen etc. in der Umwelt liegen können. Und das ist hier nun mal eher der Fall.



Sorry für die späte Rückmeldung aber nur zu diesem Punkt möchte ich noch was sagen, weil es mir wichtig ist.

Ich widerspreche mich nicht, denn ist ganz wichtig zwischen Schuld und Verantwortung zu unterscheiden.

Den Grund für Gender Disphoria lässt sich nebenbei bemerkt sowieso schwer ausmachen und besonders kann man einzelne Menschen eher selten die Schuld geben. Im Gegensatz zu z. B. Traumatisierung nach Misshandlung. Es spielen viele Faktoren eine Rolle.

In einer Therapie lernt man normalerweise sich unabhängig oder unabhängiger von äußeren EInflüssen zu machen.
Also selbst wenn es so ist, dass diese Menschen viel diskriminiert werden (was nur zum Teil stimmt, weil in manchen Szenen werden sie umso mehr hochgejubelt), ist es wichtig dass diese Menschen lernen sich davon abzugrenzen.

Das ist gemeint mit Verantwortung für die Gefühle zu übernehmen.
Wenn jemand sagt er bringt sich um wegen Druck etc. von der Außenwelt, dann ist er in Wirklichkeit einfach zu  instabil.
Es gibt hier also mehrere unterschiedliche Dinge zu heilen, die aber auch zusammenhängen.

1. Selbstvertrauen aufbauen
2. Abgrenzen lernen
3. Gefühle kontrollieren lernen
4. Gender Disphoria

Die Punkte 1-3 sind fast bei jeder Persönlichkeitsstörung sehr wichtig und sowas ähnliches ist Gender Disphoria auch.

Den Zeigefinger hier auf die "böse" Gesellschaft zu lenken, weil Transpersonen es so schwer haben ist falsch.
Die meisten haben es hier überhaupt nicht schwer und leben in einer der tolerantesten Gesellschaft die es jemals gegeben hat.
Negatives Feedback wird es aber immer geben. Die Leute müssen lernen das auszuhalten - und damit meine ich einfach Jeden und nicht nur Transmenschen.
Vor allem generieren sie das negative Feedback zum Großteil selbst durch ihre Störung.
Sie selbst sind also der Sender und die Umwelt gibt ihnen nur wieder das da was nicht stimmt.

Die Lösung ist kein Aktivismus nach außen, sondern eine Selbststärkung nach innen.
Das fällt aber gerade diesen Leuten sehr schwer, weil Gender Disphoria ganz viel mit Narzissmus zu tun hat.



Mit den restlichen Punkten argumentiere ich nicht weiter, weil du es nichts hören willst aber du hast Unrecht in fast sämtlichen Punkten.
Es hat deutlich zugenommen und du kannst besonders junge Menschen sehr wohl verwirren in Ihrer Identität und sowas eintrichtern.

Umso länger dieser Trend läuft umso deutlicher sieht man welche verherrende Folgen er hat.
In 20 Jahren wirds ein Haufen kaputter Menschen geben die uns fragen werden wie wir das zulassen konnten.
Wenn du einen Schuldigen willst dann ist es diese Propaganda Maschine die leben zerstört
Naja ich kann dann zumindest sagen dass ich auf der richtigen Seite stand.

Du hilfst diesen Mensche nicht indem du dieser Propaganda hilfst - du schadest ihnen.
Ich helfe ihnen, indem ich ihnen sage sie sollen sich weiterentwickeln und aus ihren instabilen, narzisstischen Gedanken ausbrechen.

Stell dir vor wir würden Schizophrene behandeln indem alle anderen sagen müssten "ja deine Stimmen gibts wirklich".
Oder wir behandeln Magersüchtige mit einer Fettabsaugung.
Nichts anderes ist das hier.
Und es ist nicht witzig.


----------



## AzRa-eL (Gestern um 15:41)

loud_noises schrieb:


> Den Grund für Gender Disphoria lässt sich nebenbei bemerkt sowieso schwer ausmachen und besonders kann man einzelne Menschen eher selten die Schuld geben. Im Gegensatz zu z. B. Traumatisierung nach Misshandlung. Es spielen viele Faktoren eine Rolle.


Sofern bei der Gender Dysphoria nicht auch äußere Umstände dazu beitragen, wie Misshandlung durch Elternteile.
Ich glaube aber, dass so eine Hypothese kritisch betrachtet wird, da es die Prämisse impliziert, dass es sich weiterhin um eine Störung handelt, die aufgrund eines traumatischen Erlebnisses induziert wurde.


----------



## Ajkula (Gestern um 20:42)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Ich denke aber, auch hier können wir die Diskussion beenden.  Spätestens nach dem letzten Absatz ist mir klar, dass das nichts bringt.


Nun zu deinen Kommentatren hätte ich schon noch was zu sagen gehabt, aber wozu soll ich mich hinsetzen, und Quellenangaben zusammensuchen wenn keine Diskussion erwünscht ist, und Du lieber mit deiner vorgefassten Meinung lebst, als diese in Frage stellen zu lassen.

Etwas möchte ich aber doch noch anmerken, auch damit es der Rest der Forumsbesucher lesen kann: Diese ganze Transgenderdiskussion die momentan überall "auf den Tisch kommt", ist extrem ideologisch aufgeladen, und unglücklicher Weise ist es so dass auch die Menschen die in der medizinischen Forschung, und in anderen Bereichen der Naturwissenschaften tätig sind, nicht davon verschont bleiben. Man hält lieber den Mund und passt sich an, da es doch besser ist einen angesehenen Job zu haben und in gemauerter Unterkunft zu hausen als geächtet und arbeitslos zu sein, und in einem Pappkarton unter einer Autobahnbrücke zu liegen. Ruck Zuck ist man für jeden Dreck "gecancelt" egal ob man die Menschheit um Lichtjahre voran gebracht hat wie James Watson, der nach einer maßlos von der Presse aufgebauschten Äußerung zur Intelligenz der Afrikaner, sogar seinen Nobelpreis verkaufen mußte, oder Dr. Matt Taylor der wegen eines angeblich sexitischen Hemdes Probleme bekam, und unter Tränen eine Entschuldigung herausdrücken mußte, wobei die Debilen welche sich darüber aufgeregt haben von Glück reden können wenn sie ein Milliardstel dessen leisten was er geleistet hat.
Dh der ICD-10 ist gerade in solchen Fragen absolut keinen Hilfe, nicht nur weil die Forschenden Angst haben müßen, sondern auch weil es jede Menge Ideologen gibt die man nicht loswerden kann.


----------

